
Technically, what is Understanding? - ozy
http://onnlucky.com/2018/05/01/understanding.html
======
oldmancoyote
When a machine can explain what it's doing and how it has reached the decision
to do it that way, then _maybe_ it understands what it's doing.

~~~
ozy
Some animals clearly show understanding up to a level
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerUbHmuY04](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZerUbHmuY04)

But they can not explain it to us, so "can explain" is a unnecessary high bar.

~~~
oldmancoyote
That's a telling point. Yet, I still feel uncomfortable with the idea.

